# New enclosure, new accessories, new python - What is best for sterilisation?



## 2esh4u (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi everyone. I've recently got a new RSP. I've got a new exo terra terrarium along with a water dish, hide cave and a few other things. I'd love to know what everyone recommends for sterilisation. I've read a lot about diluted bleach solution. What do you think?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 28, 2019)

If everything is new and you just have one snake, you don't really need to sterilise anything. If you actually do want to sterilise stuff, yes, soaking overnight in diluted bleach is great.

The best method of sterilisation depends on what it is and the circumstances. Freezing/boiling/bleach/metho or just being put through the washing machine are a few common methods. Not all will work on everything, and some methods will destroy some things.


----------



## Barry (Apr 21, 2019)

I use F10 SC( it’s cheaper from a farm produce& available in larger quantities than your local pet shop)5mls in 600ml spray bottle. Shelf life is good even when it’s been diluted


----------

